# Love Manor Closed for Refurbishments 2008



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Due to the foolish ghosts and spooks, the Manor will be closed for "_refurbishments_" this Halloween. We hope to still showcase some new photos for this year for all to see. However, we look forward to a huge year in 2009 and hope for your return! Please check back often this month and next for more updates!

I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Oops, wasn't meant to be a link to my website in entirety. Just mentioning that the display will not be up this year.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that Johnny. Truly an awesome layout each year. I'll be looking forward to 2009.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

What happened?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a lot going on right now so I haven't had the time unfortunately.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well that blows... I was really looking forward to this year's pics! Last years looked pro-grade. Oh well... Next year'll be stellar, right? _Right_?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

haha, next year will be phenomonal. :zombie:


----------

